# Sidebar für Mozilla / Opera / InternetExplorer



## ZolthanRodiak (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, denn ich weiß ja nicht, wies funktioniert.  
Also ich möchte einen RSS-News-Feed als Sidebar in Mozilla, Opera und InternetExplorer anbieten (und von mir aus auch in sämtlichen anderen, in denen es geht). Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen, wie ich das Teil da rein bekomme? Ich hab schon gesucht, aber leider nur Angebote gefunden, die sowas einbauen, aber niemand sagt mir wie es geht.  

Ich hoffe euch langt das an Informationen und mir kann irgendjemand helfen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## fluessig (6. Mai 2004)

Habs mir grad auf heise.de angesehen. Die Seite in der Sidebar selbst  ist einfaches html, richtig eingebunden wird sie via JavaScript. Am besten du schnüffelst bei heise ein wenig im Sourcecode, dann findest du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## ZolthanRodiak (6. Mai 2004)

Naja, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob mir das so wirklich hilft.
So mit php-code anschauen wirds ein wenig schwierig.
Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo...

beim Opera ist's recht einfach... du musst nur einen Link zu der Seite haben, welcher das "rel"-Attribut "sidebar" beinhaltet.
Im Mozilla gibts dafür die MOZ-eigene Javascript-Methode "addPanel()".

Der IE besitzt eigentlich keine Sidebar... wir haben das in nem anderen Board mal so gelöst, dass wir das dort hinein geladen haben, wo sonst die Suchseite sitzt.
Dazu muss man in der Registry den entsprechenden Eintrag ändern:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search]-->SearchAssistant
```

Du könntest den Leuten dafür eine *.reg-Datei zum Download anbieten, welche das Ändern des Eintrags für sie übernimmt.
Die Reg-Datei müsste so aussehen:

```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search]
"SearchAssistant"="http://www.deinedomain.de"
```


Damit jeder das richtige für seinen Brauser bekommt, könntest du mit Javascript den jeweiligen Link in die Seite schreiben:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
site="http://www.deinedomain.de/";
titel="Titel der Seite";

lnk=new Array();
lnk['IE']='<a href="sidebar.reg"onclick="ie_info()">';
lnk['MOZ']='<a href="#"onclick="window.sidebar.addPanel(\''+titel+'\',\''+site+'\',\'\');">';
lnk['OP']='<a href="'+site+'" rel="sidebar" title="'+titel+'">';

function ie_info()
{
info='Da es im IE keine echte Sidebar gibt, muss ein Workaround herhalten.\n';
info+='Dazu wird deine aktuelle Suchseite durch \n"'+site+'"\nersetzt.\n';
info+='Dazu ist ein Registry-Eingriff notwendig.\n';
info+='Lade dir die *.reg-Datei herunter und wähle nach Rechtsklick "zusammenführen"!';
alert(info);
}

brauser=false;
if(document.all){brauser='IE';}
if(window.opera){brauser='OP';}
if((typeof window.sidebar=="object")&&(typeof window.sidebar.addPanel=="function")){brauser='MOZ';}

function add_sidebar()
{
out=(!brauser)?'':lnk[brauser]+'zur Sidebar hinzufügen</a>';return out;
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.write(add_sidebar());
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## PhoenixXP (7. Mai 2004)

Ne *.reg-Datei zum Download ? Naja, wenns nicht anders geht.

Sag mal, in welchem Bundesland Deutschlands heißt es *Brauser* ? Ich kenne es nur unter dem Begriff *Browser*. ;-)


----------



## ZolthanRodiak (7. Mai 2004)

Na das ist doch mal ne Antwort. Danke schön!


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PhoenixXP _
> *Sag mal, in welchem Bundesland Deutschlands heißt es Brauser ? Ich kenne es nur unter dem Begriff Browser. ;-) *




Wo immer du willst..... so ich schlürf jetzt erst mal ne frische Zitronenbrowse


----------



## Quaese (7. Mai 2004)

Wo Bügeleisen das kleine JavaScript-1x1 verstehen, ist es sicherlich ein
Einfaches, mit der Brause Webseiten anzuzeigen 

Quaese


----------

